

Check your WYSIWYG text editors for attribute-based cross-site scripting (XSS) - gsmcnamara
http://maverickblogging.com/disclosing-cve-2014-4958-stored-attribute-based-cross-site-scripting-xss-vulnerability-in-telerik-ui-for-asp-net-ajax-radeditor-control/

======
gsmcnamara
This does not only apply to the Telerik products.

